# Searching For NSFW PMD Rp DMs!



## Thatguywholikesfood (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello! As the title says, I'm looking for Dms for a reasonably large PMD rp!
NSFW, with lots of different kinks such as corruption, hypnosis etc!
We've got quite a unique design for the RP, allowing secrets to happen, along with continuing rp with a DM, without requiring the whole server to be present! (Less hassle!)

Includes Gay, Straight, Futa and the like!~
Only limits: Scat, watersports , gore (blood n damage fine in combat, essentially just as long as not sexual), vomit, underage and snuff (non-fetishized/non-sexual death is fine)

Sort of some information on the rp down below!
If interested in watching or being a DM, send me a message on my discord: ThatGuyWhoLikesFood#7256

--
The land of pokemon has been a peaceful place. Pokemon got along and lived well, Guilds guiding the way...
Until one day.
The sky had darkened for a whole day as a strange energy hit the pokemon, starting changes over the next 10 years...
Strange things were happening. Everyone was growing more horny. Lust was growing in the land and dark thoughts plagued even the nicest of pokemon.
Wars began breaking out as slavery grew wildly and guilds did their best to find out what was going on.
Factions were formed as some fell to the darker ways.
Now, word of pokemon claiming to be human has started to show up...

Will you resist the darkness? Let it change you? Or will you succumb to it?
--

Thanks for reading, and I hope to see you soon!~


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Dec 20, 2021)

*Bump!*


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm kind of interested


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Jan 10, 2022)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I'm kind of interested


Sent you a message!


----------



## Thatguywholikesfood (Jan 16, 2022)

AbstractReptile said:


> This could be interesting.


Sent you a message!


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm interested!


----------

